# Emerald Tree boa/ Green Tree python dart frog enclosure



## diablomantis (Jan 29, 2016)

Hello all, I am wondering if anyone successfully keeps darts with there ETB's or GTP's. If so, care to show off some pictures?

Thanks,
Vladimir.

P.S.
I do want to state I have no intention of doing this mix, I would just be too paranoid about having the darts being stressed by the snake and not being able to get all the snakes waste out, and having that affecting the darts in some way.


----------



## Cole (Dec 9, 2013)

The Shedd Aquarium in Chicago has a set-up with darts and an Emerald Tree boa the last time I was there. I would assume that the staff there are professionals and extremely experienced in multi-species enclosures and making sure the needs of both are met.


----------



## diablomantis (Jan 29, 2016)

Cole said:


> The Shedd Aquarium in Chicago has a set-up with darts and an Emerald Tree boa the last time I was there. I would assume that the staff there are professionals and extremely experienced in multi-species enclosures and making sure the needs of both are met.


Yeah, that is where I saw it the first time, that's what got me to ask if anyone else did that. Mine do fine separate, but I wouldn't want to keep them together.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I've done it with auratus and emeralds, I would not suggest chondros as little chondros are more likely to eat amphibians.

The frogs treated the snakes like cage furniture and would climb all over them to catch insects offered as food. 

I've also seen and kept auratus with B. schlegelii for long periods of time successfully. I know people who tried that with tinctorius and some of the larger frogs were consumed. I used to have a picture of a auratus perched on the head of a B. schlegelii eating flour beetles. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## diablomantis (Jan 29, 2016)

Ed said:


> I've done it with auratus and emeralds, I would not suggest chondros as little chondros are more likely to eat amphibians.
> 
> The frogs treated the snakes like cage furniture and would climb all over them to catch insects offered as food.
> 
> ...


Nice, its funny how a lot of darts are fearless.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Ed said:


> I've done it with auratus and emeralds, I would not suggest chondros as little chondros are more likely to eat amphibians.
> 
> The frogs treated the snakes like cage furniture and would climb all over them to catch insects offered as food.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, why Auratus specifically? I assume the tincs ended up being prey because they were big enough....so in theory would thumbs work?
Just wondering why you chose auratus, out of curiosity.


----------



## whatnowcustoms (Feb 2, 2015)

Back in the late 90's early 2000's we had an exhibit at the zoo I used to work at like that. There were 2 northern emerald tree boas in with a few species of darts and 2 or 3 red eye tree frogs were in there too. I remember we had cobalt tincs, Aratus, and I believe there were some bicolors in there too. It was a large exhibit. I don't know exact dimensions but I'd guess it was about 6' long by 5' wide by 7' tall. There emeralds hung out in the plants at the top of the exhibit and never really went down low enough to bother the frogs at all.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

The California Academy of Science had a vivarium with vittatus and eyelash vipers. If hots were my thing and I was qualified enough I would love to have a similar set up. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> The California Academy of Science had a vivarium with vittatus and eyelash vipers. If hots were my thing and I was qualified enough I would love to have a similar set up.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Any recollection as to the dimensions of the size of the enclosure?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

It was pretty good size. Probably a 4' cube or so. Maybe bigger. It was 7 or so years ago since I've been there. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

HunterB said:


> If you don't mind me asking, why Auratus specifically? I assume the tincs ended up being prey because they were big enough....so in theory would thumbs work?
> Just wondering why you chose auratus, out of curiosity.


Zoogeographically correctness, the auratus were acclimated to being on view by the public and were pretty consistently out and about. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Ed said:


> Zoogeographically correctness, the auratus were acclimated to being on view by the public and were pretty consistently out and about.
> 
> some comments
> 
> Ed


Thank you for getting back to me Ed, I was honestly just curious if there was a specific reason Auratus were chosen. Thanks for the information


----------



## viper69 (Dec 28, 2013)

I wouldn't put a GTP in with darts, they are not from the same part of the planet.


----------



## SnakeJayd (Feb 18, 2017)

I was going to give this a try with my 90x45x60 exo terra cage I am building for my Green Tree Python. 

But tonight I decided to rather use reed frogs. 
The cage will have a pond and waterfall in it, so I think the reed frogs will get more use out of it. 

Either way I am a few weeks from finishing the build and then a month off of looking to get frogs while the cage establishes. I will post my experience once I give it a try if people are interested. 

The dart frog species I was looking at were the Ranitomeya anthonyi, thinking they would stay under the chondro's radar. 

I am hoping the Reed frogs will achieve the same thing.

Any advice? 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

